# chatrapathy shivaji international airport



## ancientrites (Apr 21, 2007)

all of you heard it rite.To be honest this airport sucks and above all look at those custom officers waiting like hunters when the prey is coming nearer.
  Now my question is,is it necessasary that we should have custom officers at (arrival terminal)international airport.i feel pity most of us get caught and pay heavy duty on electronic items.this is insane unless we are doing some wrong things like drugs ,smuggling.
 YOUR VIEWS ON THIS PARTICULAR INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT?

anyways i wont be travelling through this route and mangalore airport is now international.its very conveniant now direct flight from mangalore to gulf countries.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 22, 2007)

You realise that Indian ExIm laws require customs officials to impose duties on all taxable items brought into the country?? Of course, there are ways around this such as declaring for private use (that one always gets me off) or else demanding a name, proof of id and a receipt...

Furthermore, although I agree with you in principle, it is my opinion that your opinion is flawed and you are not in possession of all facts regarding this matter. What makes you think Mangalore airport is going to be any different when you are on an incoming international flight?


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 24, 2007)

Really you couldnt be more right.The airport Sucks a lot.Its so insulting to come back to ones country and be treated like a robber.Agreed there are duties but then there are ways to checking .
  There should be some decency.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 25, 2007)

faraaz wrote
What makes you think Mangalore airport is going to be any different when you are on an incoming international flight?

The custom officers in mangalore are much polite,understanding and friendly.i did carry some heavy electronics like iron,toaster,grinder,video games for my young cousins.the only question they asked me whether i was businessman my replay was no.i was free with no charge.
  in  mumbai airport things would have been negative.

whatever freshseason said is absolute true


----------



## faraaz (Apr 26, 2007)

ancientrites said:
			
		

> faraaz wrote
> What makes you think Mangalore airport is going to be any different when you are on an incoming international flight?
> 
> The custom officers in mangalore are much polite,understanding and friendly.i did carry some heavy electronics like iron,toaster,grinder,video games for my young cousins.the only question they asked me whether i was businessman my replay was no.i was free with no charge.
> ...



Ah...so you are only concerned with the conduct of the staff?? Sorry, I thought you had an issue with them checking you itself. And by the way, only asking if you are a businessman or not and letting you go is quite negligent on their part. I mean, for all they know, you could have drugs in your suitcase. How do they check?? Eh well...like I said earlier...

"Furthermore, although I agree with you in principle, it is my opinion that your opinion is flawed and you are not in possession of all facts regarding this matter. What makes you think Mangalore airport is going to be any different when you are on an incoming international flight?"

See...I live in Bangalore and the $#!t$ at our airport here are just as bad as Mumbai sounds...but atleast if you demand receipts for the money you pay them, they leave you alone! You should try it in Mumbai!


----------

